# Catatonic Shay,, what is it?



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I am showing my ignorance. I see posts about a Catatonk Shay. But I have no idea what that is. I have seen pictures but it looks like any other ShY to me. So the question is, what is unique about them?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Made by Mike Cheney and the "Catatonk Locomotive Works".. 
Mike Cheney is based in England, where the locomotives were made. 
And the Catatonk Locomotive works was (I believe) a joint project of Mike Cheney and 
Ron Brown, the late publisher/editor of Steam in the Garden Magazine, of Newark Valley NY. 
(Ron passed away in 2010)

The name Catatonk comes from Catatonk Creek of New York State, in the vicinity of Newark Valley. 

(im not quite sure if I have the relationship between Cheney, Brown, and Catatonk Locomotive Works exactly correct..someone please correct me if im wrong) 

Scot


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, I think you have it pretty much correct. Mike Chaney made the 24 ton shays for Ron Brown, publisher/owner of "Steam in the Garden" magazine under the name of Catatonk Locomotive Works. They are beautifully built hand crafted machines and Chaney only made 50 of them. Ron has passed away now and Chaney is retired. There will never be any more of these nor of the Climax he made as his last engines. Ron also imported a smaller shay made by Gordon Watson of Argyle Locomotive Works under the same name. So don't get them confused.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

If it is not already apparent, it should be pointed out that these were 'live steam' locomotives. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Though most of us are not Catatonic, "characterized by a marked lack of movement activity or expression" and certainly my dear departed friend Ron Brown was none of the above and was active until his passing despite dealing with significant disabling health issues. 
There were two Catatonk Shays as John points out, a 13 ton version made by Gordon Watson and the 24 ton version made by Mike Chaney. The latter was from drawings by Al Armitage in the Sept/Oct 1993 issue of the Narrow Gauge and Short Line Gazette. John also mentions the Catatonk Climax and there was a small Heisler Mike built for Ron's Catatonk loco works as well. All of these live steam locos are relatively rare having been built in small numbers. 
Ron was a big fan of geared locomotives and all things funky, chunky and junky. There was also a still-born vertical boiler Shay project which never made it to production. Ron's living room shelves displayed Munger mining series rolling stock from Gary Watkins, a fancy Berkely Cricket and other relatively obscure bits of railroad ephemera. Steam In The Garden magazine was a labor of love for Ron and Marie and she continues to serve as the circulation manager under the new management. 
As Scot states the name, Catatonk, comes from a valley just west of Ron and Marie's home in Newark Valley, NY. I sure miss my friend Ron and will eternally thank him for fostering my interest in live steam. 
Best regards, 
Tom


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Just found this old thread, after I had an offer of two of these locomotives. The 24 ton Shay and a Heisler. Any one have an idea on value.


----------

